# R0178E - good times, bad times



## rittsR0178E (28 Dec 2004)

wow. the first 5 weeks really flew by fast eh?

now we got this kick ass 2 week break, and then go back and gear up for the fun times in Farnham.

so, anyone from the platoon got any funny stories to share, we got a ton of them, from people crappin their pants while doin pushups, to people getting whole bottles of shampoo poured in to their combat pants, even a stupid story about someone hitting the PO right in the chest while marching in front of the LT(N) haha

anywho, post em here Echo, lets share the good times.


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (28 Dec 2004)

Are you on the platoon with the cute blonde instructor?


----------



## phalen (28 Dec 2004)

oh ya!
and she is involved in the shampoo, shaving cream in the pocket story, and a lot of other funny inspection stories...


----------



## rittsR0178E (28 Dec 2004)

Fogpatrol 1.0 said:
			
		

> Are you on the platoon with the cute blonde instructor?



muhahaha yes, yes we are.

she likes to yell a whole lot. 
kinda cool tho.

the worst thing she has us do is that 'lift your ankles 6inchs off the ground while laying on your back shit'

its pretty tough.


----------



## phalen (28 Dec 2004)

but sgt. doing pushups would put the 3rd ranks hands in the mud...
Your in the army, wtf did you think we do? bake pies!


----------



## rittsR0178E (28 Dec 2004)

casus belli said:
			
		

> but sgt. doing pushups would put the 3rd ranks hands in the mud...
> Your in the army, wtf did you think we do? bake pies!



hahaha
that was funny, what was even funnier was the preson that said that shit his pants doing pushups in the drill hall then threw all his clothes in the wash with everyone elses with out even rinsing them out hahaha


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (28 Dec 2004)

She fixed my helmet and scarf while I was heading to do the 7k with racksack and she gave me a pat on the head and said something like "Now you're ready for war little soldier"   I've been secretly in love with her ever since.

I was in 0173F, I think our lockers were right in front of yours.


----------



## phalen (28 Dec 2004)

ya, you just graduated?
those were fun times staring at each other for 15 mins  ;D


----------



## Sirgets (30 Dec 2004)

Im in 174E and one of my buddies thought she was a recruit.....and he was was coming to o Group and huffing like he was a train and she asked him if he was a train and he in turn told her he was....i thought she was going to kick his a** right on the spot.


----------



## *Grunt (6 Jan 2005)

hahaha I'm sorry I'n not aprt nor am familar with R0178E but I remeber that "cute blonde" PO? when I was in basic...yea she was quite the bit of eye candy.


----------



## sm0ke (7 Jan 2005)

...you guys better hope she doesn't frequent this forum  >


----------



## RowdyBowdy (19 Feb 2005)

R0178E

Bad Ass Echo


----------

